# 47 babies holly camoly!!! water changes???



## saskmel (Feb 6, 2006)

We just had 47 new swordtail babies and after 48 hours they seem to be doin fine.Can anyone tell me how often i should be doin water changes even if my daily water tests are commin up "A" ok. Not one dead baby yet, is this normal, and how long does it take before there sensitivity to water fluctuations eases a little?:shock: :shock:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The more water changes you make, the faster they will grow. There are still plenty of things in the water you can't test for, you see. As for sensitivity, the more waterchanges you make, the less effect each one will have on the grand scheme of things, which means things are actually made very stable, which all fish like, especially fry. A bunch of small waterchanges very regularly ( like every day or two ) will work better than a fewer number of big ones, which would indeed create the fluctuations you want to avoid.

Yes, it's normal for most of the fry to live when kept under good conditions. Luckily, swordtails aren't the breeding machines that guppies tend to be.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do normal regular water changes. 30% once a week is typical. Only thing different for fry is more frequent feeding of smaller foods (2 or 3 times daily) instead of once for adults


----------

